# LED vs fluorescent. Chapter: shadows, the visual side of lighting with photos



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Shadows are caused by positioning of the light sources.

Not the light source...

Is that you're pitch now, shadows????????

(insert face palm jpeg)


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> Shadows are caused by positioning of the light sources.
> 
> Not the light source...
> 
> ...


Actually, the light was positioned exactly the same. 

Compare the LED vs textured CFL. Same exact socket and same exact photo shoot position.


LED lighting provides exceptional shadowing ability. It ensures you can see a razor sharp shadow of you doing face palm onto your desk.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I hope this isn't your best marketing strategy, showing pictures of your hand and pointing out shadows.


Your pictures suck, and there is no way to tell what your doing.

Give us apples to apples comparisons, with one pic showing both light sources. Then show us these "shadows" you speak of.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> I hope this isn't your best marketing strategy, showing pictures of your hand and pointing out shadows.
> 
> 
> Your pictures suck, and there is no way to tell what your doing.
> ...


The second picture shows exactly that. You'll see a very clear shadow of yourself on your work piece if you're doing typical office work. Especially with LED direct lighting like the CREE CR6. That picture provides side-by-side comparison.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Electric_Light said:


> The second picture shows exactly that. You'll see a very clear shadow of yourself on your work piece if you're doing typical office work. Especially with LED direct lighting like the CREE CR6. That picture provides side-by-side comparison.


Let me go slow.


Take a picture of the (2) or (3) bulbs you are going to compare. 
You say these are track lights?

Take of picture of the track light on the heads.

Put the bulbs in, take a picture, so we can see the bulbs in.

Turn the on, take a picture of where you measuring. Let us see what your doing.

OK?


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> Let me go slow.
> 
> 
> Take a picture of the (2) or (3) bulbs you are going to compare.
> You say these are track lights?


No, it's a can light that points straight down. Sheet of paper about 7' below the light and my hand about a foot above the work surface.




> Put the bulbs in, take a picture, so we can see the bulbs in.
> 
> Turn the on, take a picture of where you measuring. Let us see what your doing.
> 
> OK?


You're expecting me to remake the demo setup again? Try for it yourself using what I've described above, so you can see for it with your own eyes.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have no idea how you can put your hand a foot above a can light.

You'd be in the attic.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> I have no idea how you can put your hand a foot above a can light.
> 
> You'd be in the attic.


That was a typo


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

You don't have 2 lights?

What kind of comparison is this?

You can manipulate too many variables, and prove one thing over another.


This experiment and results, is a FAIL, in my book.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Are the photometrics for each avialable from the manufacturer? ~CS~


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Are the photometrics for each avialable from the manufacturer? ~CS~


The LR6 should be available somewhere on the CREE site. 

Many manufacturers make photometric available for fluorescent fixtures, but I do not have any data on the one I used in this experiment. 

They're generic sheet metal white painted fixtures with two T8 lamps and an acrylic prismatic wrap-around cover.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

all of the public input i get is pretty much the following: I hate the CFL, i like the halogen or LED product. I hear this more than once a week. I am not going to install a product people don't like, sure fire way to the unemployment line.


----------



## WmEricB (Apr 12, 2012)

What reason,if any, do they give for their dislike of the CFLs? Just curious.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

The slow start up time. They don't seem to last long because of request cycling. Those are the two main reasons.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> all of the *public input* i get is pretty much the following: I hate the CFL, i like the halogen or LED product.


Who's the public? Resi, comm/industrial or a fairly even mix?



mbednarik said:


> The slow start up time. They don't seem to last long because of request cycling. Those are the two main reasons.


What CFLs are they talking about? Not all CFL systems are the same and not all LEDs are the same. 

Do you mean built-in ballast CFLs that cost $2-3 and targeted towards residential users or $6-7/ea pin-type CFL that utilize high quality programmed start ballast? 

CFLs shouldn't really be instant started like they often are in screw-in CFLs. The cathodes are smaller and aren't as tolerant as bigger T8 lamps. 

Just because $2 screw-in cheapies suck doesn't mean they all do.


----------

